# New 3DS firmware update  4.3.10U AceKard blocked



## TyBlood13 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep, that was a quick one...
I only own an AceKard so I don't know if any other carts are blocked.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 25, 2012)

For us curious minds out there, does this actually provide any updates, or is it yet another update purely to play the blocking game?


----------



## heartgold (Jul 25, 2012)

Nathan Drake said:


> For us curious minds out there, does this actually provide any updates, or is it yet another update purely to play the blocking game?


What 3DS update hasn't been meaningful in some way?


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 25, 2012)

Nathan Drake said:


> For us curious minds out there, does this actually provide any updates, or is it yet another update purely to play the blocking game?


Considering how small the time between the last update and this one, I'd say just a new anti-piracy measure.
Nintendo.com says,
"Further improvements to overall system stability and other minor adjustments have been made to enhance the user experience."
Which is just Nintendo BS for Anti-Piracy.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 25, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> > For us curious minds out there, does this actually provide any updates, or is it yet another update purely to play the blocking game?
> ...


Off the top of my head, the last one, which supposedly enhanced eshop security (which literally could have been near anything that made it even remotely more secure), and otherwise provided what this update supposedly provides. It isn't as if Nintendo has only released useful updates on the 3DS. I imagine most of them will be like the PSP updates that offered little but new AP measures.


----------



## heartgold (Jul 25, 2012)

Nathan Drake said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > Nathan Drake said:
> ...



Yes, it allowed you to enter more numbers for security purpose.


----------



## notmeanymore (Jul 25, 2012)

Glad I grabbed the updated SwapNote when I did. I pray that KH3D doesn't require this update.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 25, 2012)

TehSkull said:


> Glad I grabbed the updated SwapNote when I did. I pray that KH3D doesn't require this update.


That would probably depend on wether or not KH3 needs the patch that the JAP version has...


----------



## NakedFaerie (Jul 25, 2012)

Nathan Drake said:


> It isn't as if Nintendo has only released useful updates on the 3DS. I imagine most of them will be like the PSP updates that offered little but new AP measures.


I've had the 3DS for ages and I've only seen 1 useful update and the rest are Anti-Piracy updates.
WHY would they even bother fighting a loosing battle? The Carts are updated within a few hours/days so it seems pointless to me that they keep releasing Anti-Piracy updates.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2012)

Definitely not updating. I'm really enjoying bowsers inside story


----------



## bazamuffin (Jul 25, 2012)

DSTwo has been updated.


----------



## EyeZ (Jul 25, 2012)

bazamuffin said:


> DSTwo has been updated.



Yeah, the Supercard team are providing excellent support for their product.


----------



## tranfeer (Jul 25, 2012)

r4i gold 3ds has released the patch too.You can get more information by accessing www.r4ids.cn


----------



## bazamuffin (Jul 25, 2012)

eyes said:


> bazamuffin said:
> 
> 
> > DSTwo has been updated.
> ...



The price put me off getting a DSTwo, seeing as the main with this and the AK2i (as far as I could see) was GBA/SNES emulation.  As emulation was reviewed as being mediocre at best I opted for an AK2i.  With the last 2 updates being speedy as hell, wish I'd gone for DSTwo, despite the price difference.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 25, 2012)

eyes said:


> bazamuffin said:
> 
> 
> > DSTwo has been updated.
> ...


I think the SuperCard team has a Nintendo employee on their side, and if so, awesome


----------



## Eerpow (Jul 25, 2012)

bazamuffin said:


> DSTwo has been updated.


What game are they using now?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 25, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> bazamuffin said:
> 
> 
> > DSTwo has been updated.
> ...


there still using Stormbreaker


----------



## Fluto (Jul 25, 2012)

Are you kidding me... I just updated ;|


----------



## Minox (Jul 25, 2012)

NakedFaerie said:


> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> > It isn't as if Nintendo has only released useful updates on the 3DS. I imagine most of them will be like the PSP updates that offered little but new AP measures.
> ...


Why? Because as a company they're trying their best to protect their product from software piracy and I wouldn't really call it a losing battle since for every time they block a flashcart it will take additional time for users of that flashcart to recover.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 25, 2012)

Minox_IX said:


> NakedFaerie said:
> 
> 
> > Nathan Drake said:
> ...



gets rid of alot of crap cards tho


----------



## Prof. 9 (Jul 25, 2012)

What a waste. I hope Team Acekard waits until a major system update comes out, this time.


----------



## The Milkman (Jul 25, 2012)

NakedFaerie said:


> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> > It isn't as if Nintendo has only released useful updates on the 3DS. I imagine most of them will be like the PSP updates that offered little but new AP measures.
> ...


Ages? Bro, its only been out for a bit more then a year. And most of the updates have been helpful, they are just starting this AP shit now, which is annoying because I keep thinking its a update for a cool new feature just to see system stablity.


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 25, 2012)

Isn't there a limited number of DS game headers available with the exploit flash cards use? In theory Nintendo could keep bumping out updates til the limit dries up.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Jul 25, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> Isn't there a limited number of DS game headers available with the exploit flash cards use? In theory Nintendo could keep bumping out updates til the limit dries up.



They could, but they could not cover all the DS games in question. Limited by processing power and the size of firmware.


----------



## indask8 (Jul 25, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> Isn't there a limited number of DS game headers available with the exploit flash cards use? In theory Nintendo could keep bumping out updates til the limit dries up.



I don't think it's only a matter of header, the DSi/3DS also checks a chunk of data from the game, and this is what makes the difference between updates, new updates ask for a little more data that the flashcart don't have yet...

And if adding the extra data goes over the flashcart built in memory (most of time 4MB of flash) then it's certainly why they change the header.

Supercard dstwo does not seem to have this problem, they said somewhere the worst that can happen is nintendo asking for the WHOLE data from a game, but since the dstwo store those data into the microSD it's not a problem.


----------



## lostdwarf (Jul 25, 2012)

Don't know if anybody posted this yet but my SD card gets read a lot faster now.  
Starting the 3DS camera app used to take between 48 seconds and 80 seconds (a total ball ache but I do have thousands of photo's)
Now it loads up exactly 35 seconds.  (tested 5 times with same result)

Also my nintendo letterbox starts faster and spends a lot less time accessing the SD card.
I use a 16GB SD card, maybe it is only noticable for larger cards but everything is a LOT faster now for me.


----------



## indask8 (Jul 25, 2012)

lostdwarf said:


> Don't know if anybody posted this yet but my SD card gets read a lot faster now.
> Starting the 3DS camera app used to take between 48 seconds and 80 seconds (a total ball ache but I do have thousands of photo's)
> Now it loads up exactly 35 seconds.  (tested 5 times with same result)
> 
> ...



they release on 3DSbrew what files have been altered by each firmware update

http://3dbrew.org/wiki/Update_Data

Looks like they do a little more than just update the flashcart blacklist


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 25, 2012)

No links for what the firmware does. It is useless


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 26, 2012)

Why is this in the USN?


----------



## ferofax (Jul 26, 2012)

lostdwarf said:


> Don't know if anybody posted this yet but my SD card gets read a lot faster now.
> Starting the 3DS camera app used to take between 48 seconds and 80 seconds (a total ball ache but I do have thousands of photo's)
> Now it loads up exactly 35 seconds.  (tested 5 times with same result)
> 
> ...



Wow, interesting. It's one of my main gripes right now with the 3DS, as I spend a lot of time on Swapnote and the album (3D movies), and by the gods, does mine take forever to load! 3000+photos on a 16GB card, haha.


----------



## Parasite X (Jul 27, 2012)

What firmware are we up to now on DS2 I don't really care about using it on my 3DS seeing as Nintendo will add what I call official roms anyway but it helps to always have your cart updated for DS or DSi incase.


----------



## Qtis (Jul 28, 2012)

TehSkull said:


> Glad I grabbed the updated SwapNote when I did. I pray that KH3D doesn't require this update.


I've been playing KH3D now for a while and still running firmware 3.0.xxxx something (can't remember the last numbers now).

ps. KH3D is so far the first mobile KH game that reminds me of the original KH1/2 for the PS2 (the reason why the game was good to begin with)


----------

